# Altijd al gedroomd je eigen horloge te bouwen?



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*







*
*







*

*Een weekeinde als Horlogemaker!*

Altijd al gedroomd je eigen horloge te bouwen? 
Het Duitse gerenommeerde Horlogemakerhuis Blancier Lottermann & Söhne in het Duitse Mannheim laat die droom uitkomen.

Een weekend lang bent u zelf bezig met uw eigen horloge. Theorie, techniek en het oude ambacht van horlogemaker komen aan de orde. Slijpen, polijsten, schroeven blauwen met behulp van hitte en zelfs het zelf graveren van je persoonlijke nummer in één van de "bruggen" brengen je dichter bij het eindresultaat. Het is doorwerken maar als je dan 
zondag aan het eind van de middag je eigen tikkende horloge om de pols hebt blijkt al het werk niet voor niets te zijn geweest. Trots als een pauw rijd je voldaan en een hele ervaring rijker weer richting Nederland.

Voor verdere informatie en data betreffende de Blancier Lottermann & Söhne seminars: WWW.BLANCIER.NL horlogeseminar.

*Seminar Data voor 2011*​
· 15-16 Januari 2011
· 12-13 Februari 2011
· 5-6 Maart 2011
· 16-17 April 2011
· 21-22 Mei 2011
· 4-5 Juni 2011
· 23-24 Juli 2011
· 17-18 September 2011
· 29-30 Oktober 2011
· 12-13 November 2011
· 10-11 December 2011


----------

